# پایگاه‌های داده > سایر پایگاه‌های داده > Oracle >  در باره Oracle 11g

## majid_afra222

سلام
بالاخره بعد از 2 روز سرو کله زدن با لینوکس، اوراکل 11g رو نصب کردم.
تفاوتهای بسیاری حتی در ظاهر EM ایجاد شده و ویژگیهای جدیدی اضافه شده، دوستان اگه نصب کردن و اطلاعاتی در مورد ویژگیهای جدید اوراکل 11g دارن و نحوه استفاده ار آنها، لطفا در این تاپیک قرار بدن. تا شاید برای بقیه دوستان هم مفید باشه.

----------


## hmm

روی چه توزیعی نصب کردید؟
آیا با فارسی و مخصوصا اون چهار حرف مشکل داشت؟

----------


## majid_afra222

سلام
روی Fedora 7.
هنوز اینها رو تست نکردم، ولی بعید میدونم  (با این وضع تحریمها) اینها رو اعمال کرده باشه.
اولین تغییر حذف iSQLPlus و افزودن SQL Worksheet به EM هستش.
همینطور افزون Oracle Streams و Replication به EM.
و بسیاری امکانات دیگه.

----------


## m_mhjir

سلام آقا مجید

این نسخه فقط برای لینوکس طراحی شده؟

با سپاس

----------


## majid_afra222

سلام
این نسخه فعلا فقط برای لینوکس هستش.
با فارسی هم هنوز مشکل داره.

----------


## aidin300

اوراکل 11g برای windows (فعلا 32 بیتی)و  linux x86-64 اینجا Oracle Database Software Downloads

----------


## oracle_dba

> سلام
> روی Fedora 7.
> هنوز اینها رو تست نکردم، ولی بعید میدونم  (با این وضع تحریمها) اینها رو اعمال کرده باشه.
> اولین تغییر حذف iSQLPlus و افزودن SQL Worksheet به EM هستش.
> همینطور افزون Oracle Streams و Replication به EM.
> و بسیاری امکانات دیگه.


سلام دوست عزیز
من تو نصب اراکل رو بعضی ورژن های لینوکس توزیع red hat مشکل دارم . رو بعضی نصب میشه و رو بعضی java lang error میده و نصب نمیشه . اصلا وارد Universal installer نمیشه
رو oracle enterprise linux 5 آپدیت 3 , 4 هم امتحان کردم 10gR2 نصب نمیشه . مشکل از چی میتونه باشه ؟ خیلی تو این مورد اذیت شدم .
آیا نصب 11g هم مانند 10g هست یا مراحل دیگه های هم داره قبل از نصب ؟
مگه وقتی ورژن سیستم عامل بالاتر میره نباید برنامه های ورژن پایین تر روش نصب بشه ؟
ممنون میشم راهنمایی کنید که چه ارتباطی بین سیستم عامل لینوکس و ورژن های اراکل هست ؟

----------


## SYSMAN

به مستندات نصب oracle در لینوکس مراجعه کنید. باید تنظیمات لازم که در مستندات گفته شده را حتما انجام بدهید

توی oracle enterprise linux 5 هیچ مشکلی جهت نصب 10g و 11g وجود نداره

----------


## oracle_dba

> به مستندات نصب oracle در لینوکس مراجعه کنید. باید تنظیمات لازم که در مستندات گفته شده را حتما انجام بدهید
> 
> توی oracle enterprise linux 5 هیچ مشکلی جهت نصب 10g و 11g وجود نداره


ممنون از پاسختون
چه releas از لینوکس  رو استفاده می کنید ؟
من با oracle enterprise linux 5 upate 3 امتحان کردم نشد .

----------


## SYSMAN

خطایی که می گیرید چی هست. من از نسخ 4.8 تا 5.4 را نصب کردم مشکلی نداشته

----------

